

Show HN: OSX HN Search, Inspired by QR-Codify - YPetrov
https://github.com/YordanPetrov/hnsearch

======
adamof
Looks sweet! Is there a way to do that on Ubuntu?

~~~
YPetrov
Not sure. [http://askubuntu.com/questions/343/alternative-for-mac-
os-x-...](http://askubuntu.com/questions/343/alternative-for-mac-os-x-
automator) maybe ?

